
Show HN: Open sourcing nearby.lk data models library - vpj
http://vpj.github.io/models.html
======
avail
I see a whole lot of nothing on that page, Microsoft Edge on Windows 10 Mobile
build 14327

~~~
vpj
fixed it, thanks

------
fiatjaf
I can't open [http://www.nearby.lk/](http://www.nearby.lk/) to know what is
about. It is "starting up" forever.

